# Ricka is in labor



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

My baby girl, Ricka the boxer, has gone into labor. It started at 0800 on 3.12, and I should have pups on the ground by 1600 today. Wish her luck gang!


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck....Dont forget to post pics of the pups....


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

very exciting!!!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats dad dont forget the pics


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, she had none, and I have 3 left...<g> She is such a good mother. Never lost one, never had a runt, and she likes them TOUGH. She wrestles with them as soon as they can see and hear...I love this dog


----------

